# Re locating



## Pepsibrown (May 25, 2015)

Hi , I have just registered on this site, my name is Karen and my husband is Colin. We are moving to Portugal in sept.


----------



## Bob1961 (May 9, 2015)

Hello Karen and Colin!

Welcome to the site, and soon to Portugal! Where in Portugal will you be located? If you have any questions feel free to ask. Also, the "sticky" threads in the forum have a lot of good info in them, which I have found very useful. 

Best of luck to you both in this move/adventure!

Bob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Guys

Welcome to the forum and soon, welcome to Portugal!


----------



## Pepsibrown (May 25, 2015)

Hi Bob, we will be staying in olhas de agua.


----------

